# Warnockstock



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

We played an outdoor show two weekends ago outside Ottawa - fun time. This is one of the tunes we did (original). Unfortunately, the cam and the Zoom were both on stage, so the sound isn't the house mix - my amp is dimed and I'm running the volume knob on the guitar for dirt, so the singer's amp has little volume.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3W3VgexKu6U[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You guys are tight and I like your singer's voice.


----------

